# Three girls in OK



## Moody (Mar 4, 2014)

*I'm not still entirely sure whether or not I'm actually going to give my babies away*, but I figured I'd make a post here just in case someone in Oklahoma is looking to maybe adopt three female dumbos.


----------



## Moody (Mar 4, 2014)

Figured I could give more information, just in case. The reason why I may have to re-home them is because I might be going back to public school next fall, so I'll be gone all day, and I'd hate for them to just be cooped up while I'm gone. There isn't really anyone close to me that I can give them to, and I don't want to give them to some stranger on Craigslist. That's why I posted here, so maybe I can find someone who'll truly spoil the little things rotten.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

A lot of users here have work or school (Me included) who still care for their pet rats... Do they usually free-range at all times? I'm asking because I'm wondering why being in the cage for the day until you get home is a problem.


----------



## Moody (Mar 4, 2014)

Sabatea said:


> A lot of users here have work or school (Me included) who still care for their pet rats... Do they usually free-range at all times? I'm asking because I'm wondering why being in the cage for the day until you get home is a problem.


No, even now I don't have much time for them or to bond with them. Not as much as I had when I first got them. I initially wanted to find a home for them because although I love them, they need someone who can give them more attention. Someone to let them roam free (because I can't really let them out for any range of time) and really give them the TLC they deserve. The school part is more of a secondary thing.


----------

